# BriteSmile teethwhitening brand in Dubai?



## lapka99 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know if there's any dental clinic that offers BriteSmile teeth whitening in Dubai? Desperately need particularly this one!
I searched in internet and it looks as only Zoom and Plazma something available here...


----------

